# Vasco: hustler



## blurtheline

What would a person from Pais Vasco call a hustler?


----------



## carlosjoaquin

*Saiatu bizimodua*


----------



## Orreaga

That's an ambiguous word.  Can you be more specific?  Do you mean a male prostitute or something else?


----------



## blurtheline

You're right. Actually, my professor is from El Pais Vasco, but she probably was looking for the Spanish word. We were discussing hustlers in the sense of people who make money in dubious ways. Our class is in Spanish and she did not recognize the English word 'hustler.' She wanted a more obscure word that may not be in a Span/Eng Dict.Thanks


----------



## sword

blurtheline said:


> What would a person from Pais Vasco call a hustler?


For the Spanish word, possibly "buscavidas". That's how the title of the film "The Hustler" (with Paul Newman as the hustling pool player) was translated into Spanish.

But as you've mentioned the teacher was looking for a more obscure word that may not be in a dictionary, I guess it would depend on the exact meaning of "hustler" you're looking for, and also on the country/region where it's used (if it's a colloquial/slangy word).

If it's Basque, then "buscavidas" can be translated as "saiatu":

Basque: Egoera zaila bada ere, saiatuek beti izaten dute lana.
Spanish: Aunque la situación sea difícil, los buscavidas siempre tienen trabajo.
English: Even if the situation is difficult, go-getters/hustlers always have work.


----------



## blurtheline

Thank you! That is very helpful.


----------



## arrikitukis

"Saiatu" (as a verb) is to try, so the general meaning is "if you try, you get it".

For "buscavidas", i would say "tipu azkarra", literally "un tipo listo".


----------



## jmnjmn

arrikitukis said:


> "Saiatu" (as a verb) is to try, so the general meaning is "if you try, you get it".
> 
> For "buscavidas", i would say "tipu azkarra", literally "un tipo listo".



Escribo en castellano, porque no sé escribir en inglés (agradecería que alguien lo tradujera al inglés, para que el compañero o compañera se enterara mejor)
La palabra hustler en inglés corresponde, en español, al término "fullero/fullera" (consulta DRAE) y en euskera se dice "iruzurti" (iruzurra sartzen duena). Tiene sinónimos: arrakero (sólo en tahúr o jugador de cartas fullero), amarrutsu (quien se vale de tretas o artimañas), tranpati (tramposo).

This guy is a hustler = Tipo hori iruzurtia da


----------

